# Another 820 Logan



## Scruffy (Aug 19, 2013)

To cheap to pass up . My wife said buy it .3. And4 jaw chucks face plate steady rest  2 live centers 4 dead centers 2 Logan wrenches 2 dogs 4 tool holders and yes has ac gear box I'll post pics as soon as toga comes over and shows me how. Oh also. Brought home a 17 in peerless power hacksaw scruffy


----------



## Rixtools (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds like a cool find !


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 21, 2013)

Good find indeed. Where's the pictures????? Lol

Chris


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll post pics as soon as toga comes over and shows me. How. I have. Trouble grasping things sometimes. Shaken baby syndrome. Scruffy


----------



## TomKro (Aug 21, 2013)

Is that a second 820?  
Now I know why I can't find one with that fancy gearbox.  They're all in Ohio.
Sounds like a real good find.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 22, 2013)

This one was in wva and yes this makes two


----------

